#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  勳章新增異動 (2007年4月)

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=3]2007 年 4 月 10 日 勳章種類配合會員階級稱號異動如下*

*廢除*以下兩種勳章




*新增*以下勳章種類





*異動*以下勳章

----------

